
Microsoft Just Gave a Billion Users a Reason to Quit Windows 10 - fortran77
https://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2020/06/14/microsoft-windows-10-problems-testing-windows-insiders-windows-10-updates/#74581c49173d
======
badRNG
> The bug was introduced by the (increasingly infamous) ‘Windows 10 May 2020’
> update and it breaks an important feature for many: Fresh Start which allows
> users to reinstall Windows 10 without losing their data.

The title feels a bit click-baity. Affected users are, if I am understanding
the article correctly, just those who would've used Fresh Start to reinstall
Windows during the period of time where the bug was present, and it doesn't
seem that all use cases of the tool were affected.

However, if it did leave you with the urge to quit Windows, Linux Desktops
aren't the mess they were a decade ago (WiFi generally works out of the box
now!) Pop!_OS comes with a tiling manager by default which is wonderful if you
have multiple editors/terminals open often.

------
noble_pleb
>> The bug was introduced by the (increasingly infamous) ‘Windows 10 May 2020’
update and it breaks an important feature for many: Fresh Start.

So, the factory reset feature (ability to reinstall Windows 10 without losing
user data) is no longer there.

